# how easily should the front tire spin off the ground?



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a vibration coming from the front end of my car and i jacked the car up and tried spinning the wheel but its very tight and doesn't make a 1/2 turn even. how long should the wheel spin? could it be a wheel bearing


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: how easily should the front tire spin off the ground? (veedubgolf00)*

Is this for a '00 Golf?
If so, it is front wheel drive, and the front tire won't spin freely if in park or a gear. 
You would normally hear noise with a wheel bearing going out.
Have you had them balanced? Is the vibration speed dependant?


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: how easily should the front tire spin off the ground? (JDriver1.8t)*

its for a 90 gli jetta with a vr swap. car is making noises on the right side when turning right.


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

try putting your hand on the coil suspension and spinning the wheel if you feel vibrations or a grinding feeling then its probably your wheel bearing, if not then its something else. my wheel bearings are bad and im having them replaced this monday or tuesday, plus my wheels roar when im doin highway speeds but you should hear something at low speeds from 10-20 mph depending on how bad they may be


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Raz2099)*

well there is some very slight feeling in the coilspring but wouldn't that be expected with a tire moving or should it be completely smooth?


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

as far as i know it should be smooth ill have to feel how mine are since i just had em replaced ill be able to do it this tues


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Raz2099)*

axle was to long.


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

should be completely smooth if not then its most likely the bearing


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Raz2099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raz2099* »_should be completely smooth if not then its most likely the bearing

alright this thread can be closed or locked. I just stated above that it was my axle to LONG! thanks for everyones help


----------

